# Ball Caps?



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

ok my wife had 300 Ball Caps gave to her. It is going to cost her $175 for a Vinyl Press. She already has one for Shirts and is doing well with them.

She is thinking she can do up the Hats, sell them and make plenty to pay for the Press and some to boot.

I might add all the Hats have a Patch Hot Glued on them, she has to pull the Patches and clean the Hats up.

Thoughts?

rockpile


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

rockpile1 said:


> I might add all the Hats have a Patch Hot Glued on them, she has to pull the Patches and clean the Hats up.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> rockpile


 How will she remove the hot glue from the hat?


----------



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Fire-Man said:


> How will she remove the hot glue from the hat?


She says cloth and hot Iron will do it. She has pulled most the Patches off.

rockpile


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

rockpile1 said:


> She says cloth and hot Iron will do it. She has pulled most the Patches off.
> 
> rockpile


 Maybe, if its not pressed into the fabric weave a lot. Good Luck


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Might be she could sell them at a swap meet locally or something. Seems like a awful lot of work to make not too much money...buy hey...if she has time and desire she should just go for it.


----------



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

sisterpine said:


> Might be she could sell them at a swap meet locally or something. Seems like a awful lot of work to make not too much money...buy hey...if she has time and desire she should just go for it.


Ok the Caps are from someone running for Office and Lost. This is the reason she is pulling the Patches off. She says the Glue isn't deep in the material and can't hardly give away plain Caps, the reason for putting something on them.

Figure she can sell through some Tourist places.

rockpile


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Just attach a big rose to the front and call them Ozark sunbonnets. Tourists should love that.

Mon


----------

